
Former pet parrots breeding and thriving in 23 U.S. states - jaden
https://relay.nationalgeographic.com/proxy/distribution/public/animals/2019/05/tropical-pet-parrots-settle-united-states
======
gscott
Huge number on parrots here in San Diego flying around the El Cajon area
flocking from tree to tree. Residents hate them because they are very loud.
[https://www.cbs8.com/article/news/local/your-
stories/flock-o...](https://www.cbs8.com/article/news/local/your-
stories/flock-of-parrots-flying-around-el-
cajon/509-16c3cbd1-b561-4d54-8d72-601e9dc0555c)

------
growlist
Ugh these bloody birds. There are big flocks of them in London, and they are
now moving out into suburban areas like northern Surrey. They are really loud
and annoying, and just don't look/sound right in leafy England! I'd support a
cull.

------
yhoneycomb
link not working for me :(

~~~
detaro
[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2019/05/tropical-...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2019/05/tropical-
pet-parrots-settle-united-states/)

